# NV200



## GoForIt (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place, there doesn't seem to be a sub-forum for the NV200.

I'm having trouble finding reviews for this van and wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction. Although what I'm look for are reviews of a wheelchair accessible conversion of the van... like this one Nissan NV200 Mobility Vehicle

cheers


----------

